
Ask HN: Salesforce Integration - Expeditus419
Does anyone here have any recommendations&#x2F;experience for&#x2F;with a Salesforce integration team that is very knowledgeable and is moderately priced?
======
Expeditus419
We're looking to integrate a Salesforce solution and Salesforce recommended a
firm that whose integration cost was very rich. Anyone here with any personal
experience with an integrator that you could recommend?

------
ypineiro
I had been working in salesforce + .net(C#) and salesforce + django, posting
and searching in both side

~~~
Expeditus419
We're really trying to get a sense of what other good solutions providers are
out there and what the cost may be.

~~~
ypineiro
I will need to know , what do you have in SAP, what do you have in Salesforce.

------
sharemywin
what do you want to integrate it with? Also, what language/platform?

~~~
Expeditus419
Sorry, we're using SAP

------
ypineiro
what do you need to do?

~~~
Expeditus419
We have no current CRM so we're looking to add Sales Cloud. We need to
integrate it with our SAP ERP system. Also looking at Marketing Cloud as well.

